# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Incremento de la red de estaciones de vigilancia radiológica ambiental

## Jonasino

> Jueves, 12 Noviembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Jueves, 12 Noviembre 2015 
> 
> El Pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha aprobado la propuesta de diseño funcional de la red de estaciones que vigilan la calidad radiológica del aire en el territorio nacional. Esta red de estaciones española se ampliará de 25 a 200.
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa Spain okActualmente, la red de estaciones automáticas de vigilancia (REA) se compone de 25 estaciones y lleva en funcionamiento desde 1992. A partir de ahora, estará constituida en total por 200 estaciones que, en caso de emergencia, podría verse ampliada a 215 estaciones. "Su configuración posee la doble finalidad de medir la calidad radiológica del aire en situaciones normales y de emergencia", explica el comunicado del CSN.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...gica-ambiental

----------

embalses al 100% (19-nov-2015)

----------

